
Getting killed by police is a leading cause of death for young black U.S. men - xenocyon
https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2019-08-15/police-shootings-are-a-leading-cause-of-death-for-black-men
======
kasey_junk
The HN title doesn’t match the article title which is less controversial.

Even with the article title it’s click baity.

I’m 100% on board for dearming the American police force, if only for its
racist undertones but this study shows a) black men are getting dreadful
health care, mental health care & crime prevention but also b) American cops
are killing lots of people they shouldn’t.

We don’t need Bad headlines yo point that put.

~~~
xenocyon
I didn't create the HN title; it was autogenerated from the source.

